

Microsoft developer explains on Reddit why Windows 10 is called Windows 10 - zvanness
https://i.imgur.com/SeH6xiI.png

======
zvanness
Link to thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2hwlrk/new_windo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2hwlrk/new_windows_version_will_be_called_windows_10/ckwq83x)

------
FaisalAbid
Link to thread?

